# Whats up every1, New here, need some Advice on ABS?



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a B4 1996 Passat Wagon GLX VR6. I have the typical ABS indicator light on/ Brake warning lamp on intermittently. 

I tested the amount of resistance at each of the abs speed sensors at the wheels. The reading is 1139 ohms with +/- 10 ohms. 
Then I decided to have someone spin the wheels to about 1 revolution per second (or the best we could calculate) this gave an voltage wave up to about .40 volts (a/c sine wave). Couldnt be very accurate as I was using a DMM and not a scope. 
I tested the amount of resistance of each abs speed sensor at the abs control module wiring terminal plug. The amount was 1149 to 1152 ohms.
While I was removing the wiring plug at the abs module, the 2 pin double wire that I assume is the power feed into the ABS pump insulation has become so brittle that it was cracking. Once I touched it and tried to manipulate the wires it all flaked off. 
My Question now is do you think that the extremely cracked insulation could be triggering the abs light to come on?
Do you think that if I separately wrap each wire with heat shrink that will be a sufficient fix to re-insulate the wires?
I know the ABS pump does work as of a few days ago, while the light was often I performed some hard test braking and felt the brake pedal pulsate. The ABS light did immediately come on at that time.
I am working on getting access to a scanner to pull the abs codes. Any one know anyone in the Sacramento Ca area or a cheap one I can buy for ABS?

Any input, advice or just thoughts are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Without codes we are just guessing.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok I will get the codes. The closest person to me that the vag-com locator referred me to informed me that his Micro-Can doesn't work with my year of Passat.

Anyone heard of http://www.diydiagnostics.com/. They claim that they have a VAG code reader and eraser that would work on a 1996 passat due to the limited amount of modules and communication other that regular mandatory obd2. Anyone have any input?

One other thing, if you test an abs pump for internal resistance, by unpluging the power wires and test 1 ohm meter lead in each, what should the internal resistance be? Mine says 000.0. Is it good??or internally shorted??


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

so... to clarify, ABS light is on, but ABS function still works?


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ok had the codes pulled for ABS 12 faults, Module maybe?*

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 3A0 907 379 A
Component: ABS/EDS ITTAE 20 GI V00
Coding: 04505
Shop #: WSC 00000
12 Faults Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (G44) 35-00 - -

00283 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs 35-10 -

00283 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
16-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
00285 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
16-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00285 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
04-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
35-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00290 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
16-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Left (G46)
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
00287 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
16-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent
00287 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
04-10 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent

This was done with vcds lite so it doesn't give the definition of all of them but as you can see they are pretty repetitive. I have cleaned all of the wheel sensors to this prior and tested for difference in resistance at the sensor and module plug. All test from 1139 ohms (lowest) to 1152 ohms (highest). 
The abs light will go off everyonce in awhile and i can feel the pedal pulsate and function normal for brief period of time then the light turns back on.

Does anyone think a bad module could cause the numerous fault codes or unpredictable behavior.


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

*updated definitions of codes per Ross-tech*

1.1 00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Right (G44): Signal Outside Specifications

1.1 00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Front Left (G47): Signal Outside Specifications; 1.2 00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Front Left (G47): Electrical Fault in

1.1 00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Front Right (G45): Signal Outside Specifications; 1.2 00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Front Right (G45): Electrical Fault ...

1.1 00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46): Signal Outside Specifications; 1.2 00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor Rear Left (G46): Electrical Fault in ...

1 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64). 1.1 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64): Signal Outside Specifications.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I think so...bad module


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

*I was leaning towards module as well*

Dont know if this is related to this year but some one mentioned to me to see if cruise control works and it does not work, or illuminate any lights in the dash


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

*Testing ABS Wheel speed sensor?*

Any one ever tested the A/C output of a WSS with DMM? When I was following the troubleshoot steps from the manual I got a weird reading when on one sensor. 

The left rear sensor will climb to about 300mV then it will say OL (open loop). Think its shot?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Have you got the same reading several times?
Quite possible. What is still strange is you got an error code for every sensor before.....that isn't common for all sensors to pop a code at the same time.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

If you had a full up VAG-COM (VCDS) you could spin the wheel and watch the output seen at the controller.
As long as the two wires you mention that go to the pump are not touching each other, or any other ground, and are not broken, the wires will not cause your problem.


----------



## waybux (Oct 24, 2011)

*Finally got VAG-COM: Weird Results?*

So, I finally got a vagcom. I pulled the codes on the ABS module, to confirm that the same existing codes where still present (there were 2 duplicate codes for each Wheel Speed Sensor- 283,285,287,290 and one code for abs hydraulic pump 1276). I cleared the codes and then test drove the vehicle. ABS light and Brake warning lamp came back on after 30 min test drive. 

I retrieved the current codes and got 287 right rear wheel, 287 right rear wheel, 290 left rear wheel, 285 front right wheel.

Here is the weird thing: When I tried to clear these codes, they cleared but two random wheel codes came back within 1 second, without the car moving or starting, instantaneously. I cleared those, and two different random wheel codes came back instantaneously. So I repeated this with the same results three more times. Resulting in two codes still present not being able to clear them out.

Any one have any thoughts on what could be causing this? Module having internal short maybe?

Wayland Buxmann


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

waybux said:


> Any one have any thoughts on what could be causing this? Module having internal short maybe?
> 
> Wayland Buxmann


ahh, yeah...... you're not allowed to post anymore until you replace/fix your module :laugh:
The ABS system has a check, normally at a certain low speed to make sure that the system is working properly. Until that time, short of disconnecting the sensors the ECU doesn't know of any issues, so if you're getting codes right off the bat, again..... its probably the modulator's module having an internal issue.


----------

